# First Marine Thread!



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

a fresh start... wow..
sux to loose all that info though.
Yes I'm bored right now.

How's everyone's tanks doing? anything new?

I have a 40 gallon breeder waiting to replace my 20.
might needs new lights though... the 20" 150 watt halide might not be enough.
randomly browsing for maybe a 36" coralife pro or a fixture with double halides....


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Rogue9,
The 40 is the same height as the 20, the 150w should be fine depending on what you are intending on keeping.


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

well I'm venture into the sps world. haha.
maybe not so much power I'm looking at but light spread.
the light will be sitting 3-5 above the water. so 1 light over the width of a 40 doesn't look so well. 
theres a bookshelf cabinet above my tank. only place I could fit a larger tank in my room.
I put myself into strange situations....


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm. Most 3 foot light fixtures only have one halide. It is fairly typical for that size of aquarium and with the shallow dimension it should work out well.


----------

